#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Μήτσο Χρόνια πολλά

## Evan

Μήτσο zavi χρόνια πολλά ρε φίλε κλπ κλπ

----------


## mred-akias

Χρόνια πολλά Μητσάρα! Ότι επιθυμείς!

----------


## Xάρης

Χρόνια Πολλά σ' όλους του Δημήτρηδες και τις Δήμητρες. Σίγουρα όλοι έχουν και από κάποιον.

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Thanx u guys!!!!

Δεν έχω ηλεκτρονικά γλυκά να σας στείλω ρε ****το............κ μεθαύριο φεύγω για Κέρκυρα για 5ήμερο.Από την άλλη εβδομάδα,αν γουστάρετε να βρεθούμε οι Αθηναίοι να σας κεράσω ποτάκι,να δούμε κ τις φάτσες μας-αν γουστάρετε επαναλαμβάνω..... :Γέλιο:

----------


## Evan

> .Από την άλλη εβδομάδα,αν γουστάρετε να βρεθούμε οι Αθηναίοι να σας κεράσω ποτάκι,να δούμε κ τις φάτσες μας-αν γουστάρετε επαναλαμβάνω.....


ένα ποτάκι το πινα

----------


## Theo

> Χρόνια Πολλά σ' όλους του Δημήτρηδες και τις Δήμητρες. Σίγουρα όλοι έχουν και από κάποιον.


+1000 και από εμένα.

----------


## majakoulas

Χρόνια πολλά και καλό ταξίδι.
Και όταν γυρίσεις πάμε για ξύδι.
Κανά μπρίκι?????

----------


## DOOM

τα καλύτερα και από μένα Ι-ΜΑΝ

ευχές σε όσους γιορτάζουν για ευτυχία και γαλήνη.

----------


## camelot

Μήτσο Χρόνια Πολλά. Άντε να χαίρεσαι τη δημιουργία σου και όσους σ αγαπούν.

----------


## brutagon

χρονια πολλά και από μένα και ότι ποθείτε

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

Τώρα είδα το ποστ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): !!! Τα χρόνια μου πολλά Μητσάρα!!! 



( Μη φωνάζετε!!! Οι ευχές για τις γιορτές μπορούν να δίνονται μέχρι και 40 μέρες μετά. Εξακριβωμένο από ανθρώπους που έχουν σχέση με αυτά τα πράγματα!!!)

----------

